# Am I the only one that thinks this way ?



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok so I have been thinking about my stbxw's so called friends...

So here is my thinking ...If they were truly just a good friend or just a friend ...wouldn't you think that they would say....

hey I see this is interfering with your marriage and I am not comfortable being involved with you texting and such when it bothers your husband..Im here if you absolutely need me but go fix your marriage....then we can all be friends..

I would not continue texting or being involved with someone even just as a friend if I knew it was causing content....Am I wrong thinking like this...it seems pretty simple...


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope I think it is because some of us actually have morals.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I guess that depends if they are true friends. A true friend would respect a couple's time together and not infringe. Also a true friend would not want to come between a husband and wife. At least that's how I try to respect all of my married friends' marriages.


----------



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes thats what I think...IF they were true friends they would not infringe...

My stbx has one of these so called "friends" who sends her stuff in the mail (to her work by the way) and was texting her all the time before she moved out...

Plus the last " friend "she had she slept with.. 

I am really starting to see that her leaving is a good thing for me and my sanity....


I was just a function with some of her co-workers who were telling me that they don't even know who she has turned into...she has changed so much..


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah FL it might be the best thing that happened to us only time will tell. 

I really dont know who my wife became or maybe this is who she truly is and just hid it I dont know but I know that I cannot be with the person she is.


----------

